# Best plastics



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

I suspect all manufactures have trouble boats from time to time, but I think you can trust the major players: liquid logic, Jackson, fluid, dagger, wavesport, and even pyrhana. If you do a search, you can find lots of "my plastic is better than your plastic" posts. I think 'LL and Jackson are known for their exceptional customer service. Get a comfortable used boat, probably a rivers runner for starting, and go have fun.
Enjoy, it is great!

Also for warranty fun, see below:
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/why-will-liquid-logic-not-warranty-this-boat-46049.html


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Never listen to a salesman whose method is disparaging the competition. Stand on the merits of your own product.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

If you are new to the sport, any kayak should be strong enough. No need to worry about breaking a boat. If and when you get to the level where your backyard becomes a boat graveyard, the only boat that is noticeably stronger would be a prijon. All boats break.


----------



## stephenwright (Oct 20, 2012)

*plastics 101*

Prijon has the strongest plastic. It's blowmolded and is mega expensive to work with. LL, Wavesport, and Dagger all use the same plastic--which is the Muelstein 337 Superlinear. Jackson has now switched all our WW boats to a new Schulmann O-resin superlinear, which outperforms the Muelstein in the labs. Only time will tell how it holds up longer-term, but the team (myself included) has had great results with it so far. The original cross link that JK used for it's first 5 years in business was awesome, but it's no longer available.

I'd feel confident buying a new boat from any of the major companies on endurance and warranty....

BUT Jackson Kayak actually warranties USED boats with the same coverage as new ones. It's 3-year, pro-rated to anyone--meaning that the first year is a total replacement, 2nd year warranty is a low % cost replacement, and 3rd year is higher % cost replacement. The only thing that matters is date of original purchase (or maybe molding date for other purchasers...not sure). I don't think that any of the other companies do that, but I may be mistaken. 

Hope that helps! Enjoy whatever you get, and welcome to the sport!!!
Stephen Wright
Jackson Kayak


----------



## Myers2001 (Jan 12, 2013)

I would get a fun by Jackson kayak... By far the best kayak I have ever used.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

your in colorado... our water levels are going to S#@% again... buy used if you are just starting.

I have had great results with fluid plastic but it finally broke... their warranty was the % type at least similar to Jackson's (i was very pleased anyway). Our crew last year broke 3 boats (2 fluids) the year before it was the Jacksons that broke... All that tried for warranties were very satisfied.

they all break here in colorado, buy what fits and what you paddle well.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

lhowemt said:


> Never listen to a salesman whose method is disparaging the competition. Stand on the merits of your own product.





adgeiser said:


> they all break here in colorado, buy what fits and what you paddle well.



I agree with both of these statements whole-heartily. There is absolutely nothing wrong with Pyranha plastic. Everyone brags that their companies products are the best.... but in reality they are all comparable.

The one thing I would say about Pyranha's plastic is that it seems thinner, but in no way more prone to cracking. What I have found it that it actually dents in easier when piton'ed, but it is also easier to remove the dents. From my experience LL plastic may feel thicker, but upon heavy impact seems more brittle and prone to cracking..... just my .02 cents.


----------



## Yoush (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you all for the input. As a beginner, my intent is to go river kayaking/camping. My partner is looking to get LL XP10 and my preference was Pyranha Fusion 30, both are crossover kayaks. I think my biggest question is, due to Pyranha being a British company with no factories Stateside, is it as difficult to deal with Pyranha warranty as alot of forums suggest?

I am just weighing the pros/cons

Josh


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a medium Fusion for multi-day trips and like it very much. I have a couple friends with the LL Remix XP's and they love them. I went in to CKS's warehouse the other day and checked out Wavesport's Ethos and it's extremely sweet. 

I have went through several Pyranha kayaks and never had a warranty issue. They were all purchased locally through Colorado Kayak Supply who I know for a fact stands behind their products and will do everything they can to assist with warranty issues, so it has never been of concern to me.

That is a good question though. I would be interested to hear input from others who have had warranty claims with Pyranha.


----------



## Yoush (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks Imyers, Colorado Kayak systems is the outfit in Buena Vista Co correct?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Colorado Kayak Supply - Buena Vista, Colorado ----------- correct sir.

Pyranha Fusion River Tour Kayak


----------



## Yoush (Jan 12, 2013)

I saw the River tour pyranha yesterday. Its a little cheaper than the the fusion too. I am planning a trip up to CK's in Feb


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The only difference between the 2 is the outfitting. The more expensive model has the connect 30 outfitting which is slightly more comfortable and easier to adjust. Otherwise they are the exact same boat...... they ship boats for $50. If you are going to come up you may want to wait until May for Paddlefest and the gear swap. CKS's main street store is closed for the winter, but they have their warehouse open to the public. Not sure if they have a register and are able to do transactions there though. If your coming up in February be sure and call first: 888.265.2925


----------



## Yoush (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks a lot. You have been very helpful Imyers


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Yoush, 

I believe I know the salesman you spoke with, he is a very knowledgeable resource in the paddling community of ABQ, but has a grudge against Pyranha for some reason. Like everyone above has stated or agreed with, find something that you like, buy used if you can. It is ultimately about getting out on the water and enjoying yourself.


----------

